# My Original IPB 14



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice skiff! I love the full rear deck...I have small concerns about taking a wave over the back of the boat with my setup. It hasn't been a problem or anything, but I think I'd prefer it to be like yours in a prefect world...just for peace of mind. 

Where does your fuel line run though? Through the transom? 

I'll also be interested to hear about what prop you settle on...


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

I still have to drill a hole on the top of the rear deck, But I have a small grommet similar to the 4 rod holders in the front. I have been just for now running the fuel hose thru the opening in front.  Was trying to figure out weight transfer with the tank in front or the rear, but she rides great with the tank in the rear, and battery up front.
The prop I have on is I believe a 10" x 11p 4 blade. Pulls out of the hole fast, but tops out at 20 mph. The stock aluminum 10 3/8 x 13p ran great, but spun the hub at 29mph. Just picked up a VENGEANCE 10 3/8 x 13 stainless, but haven't been on the water since. Let's see.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've looked at these skiffs a bit online and I have a dumb question. Where is the CG flotation foam on these guys? One of the IPB 14 did a nice vid awhile back and I couldn't figure it out back then. To me looks like a cool skiff, but I don't even know can you still buy them new since IPB was sold?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Solid skiff, OP. Nice pics and cool setup. Keep them coming- it looks eerily similar to mine.... 

as far as the other question, The flotation is built into the bow and stern. One side of the stern, in most cases the starboard side under the deck, above the floor is and area that is sealed off and all foam, then the front 1/3 of the bow is closed in and filled with foam. 

Brad Ball's phone number is all over the net, so hitting him up to get a line on one of these boats new would be best. There were some on CL here in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

The wait is done. Received the rest of my StrongArm Products and installed. I love the fit and finish. I am extremely happy with everything. Everything is powder coated and now just run the fuel line, Seadek and she is ready to go.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations ! She looks great [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]   Slime Time!


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks GREAT Drod! What speed are you getting with that Merc 25?


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Skydiver, thanks. 
With the stock 10 3/8 x 13 aluminum she ran up to 30mph quick then I backed off because it was a little bumpy out. She still had a little more to go I think. It felt like a surfboard with outboard. I think she rides best in the mid twenties. Smooth ride.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I would be happy with mid to upper 20's with two people in the boat. I am going to start looking for a 25hp in the next couple months.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice, IMO that is the sweetest IPB14 Iv'e seen so far. Good job.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Very sano ride. Nice job on the rigging.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> I would be happy with mid to upper 20's with two people in the boat. I am going to start looking for a 25hp in the next couple months.


Just hung a 25 merc on mine. Best move so far......


----------



## waltonleddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey drod when you bought those strongarm rod holders do they come as a set of two or individual? They are $69 on the website and I want to Oder them for my ipb but not if it's 69$ for each. Thanks. Ur skiff is so clean btw.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Jax thanks. The rod holders are sold in a pair. They come with nylon caps to cover up the screws for a clean look.


----------



## waltonleddy (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks man perfect. I figured as much just didnt want to waste $70 on 1 rod holder haha. I started my boat bare bones but yours has been the template for how i have been rigging my boat. Just wish i had the new rub rails and back deck layout. All thats left is to save up to get rid of my merc 15 and get a 25. Or maybe a 20-4stroke.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks brother. Should run pretty good with the 15hp. Light boat. When your ready post some pics would love to see the build process. Take care


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome skiff! Time to enjoy it now.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Where did the caughin box come from ? With the boat ,,,, Hows it attached to the hull ? Thanks


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Where did the caughin box come from ? With the boat ,,,, Hows it attached to the hull ? Thanks


I am also curious how you did the center box....

In my IPB 14, it's simply cooler converted to a recirc well, and mounted with Kennedy cooler tie downs, which are secured to the floor with 1/2 inch screws and marine tex. setup can be used for dry storage or a livewell if I want. 

Slick looking skiff, OP.

Kennedy tie downs here:

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=30125&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=50428&subdeptNum=50462&classNum=50467


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey anybodyu know where you can get that hull ????


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is another pic of the cooler mounted.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just curious, which bobs jack plate is that, and how do you like it? I'm going to be picking up an IPB 14 in a few days, so I'm trying to figure out which JP to get.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Its a Bob's Machine Shop Mini Manual Jack Plate. Powdercoated black. Works fine for me. I ran it that way to keep the back deck of the boat sealed with no opening to the inside of the boat.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

> Its a Bob's Machine Shop Mini Manual Jack Plate. Powdercoated black. Works fine for me. I ran it that way to keep the back deck of the boat sealed with no opening to the inside of the boat.


How much did Bob's charge to powder coat it? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Go and catch fish in style


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

> Hey drod when you bought those strongarm rod holders do they come as a set of two or individual? They are $69 on the website and I want to Oder them for my ipb but not if it's 69$ for each. Thanks. Ur skiff is so clean btw.


I just ordered mine and $69 includes 2


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

I think you will be pleased.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

A little Glades fishing for spring break.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/Drod07/media/Mobile%20Uploads/trim292B491E-426E-4F49-9C59-738551951134_zpsa4959277.mp4.html


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful boat sir. Glad you and the boy got out on the water! Good times.

Great vid.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like its porpoising and nose diving bad (remember that thread). ;D Great vid, looks like you got it dialed in just right.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh yeah I do. Lol


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Times with your son, like that; MEMORIES!!! keep fishin' !!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Great looking boat and nice video Drod ! 
Hey what do the fixed tabs help with and do u c a big difference with then without them?
I understand how regular trim tabs work just wondering about the fixed tabs thanks for any input


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

As a father of two boys, 11 and 9, I can say without hesitation...the best part of the video is your son pretending to shoot every bird out of the sky lol.

Looks like you really have it dialed in. What speed are you getting there with both of you and a fishing load?


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

@frostbite- I got them from StrongArm for a real good price when I was there, and really did not have alot of boat ride time do determine how it rode with out it. Good Luck

@Fishhead- I  said the same thing to the wife how he was trying to shoot everybird. 
With me and my 8 year old we were cruising around 25-26 mph. I did a short burst of WOT jumped to 30-31 then let off. I don't think she can get much more than that.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Drod, what kind of trailer is that? I'm looking for an all black one myself


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

It was a shorelander, that was a little beet up. Stripped the rust and old paint down with a wire brush on my grinder. Primered the trailer with krylon primer, then sprayed the krylon black. All used with air gun. Then new lights, bunks, bearing and tires. 
Good Luck!


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome, good stuff


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boat looks real nice man.


----------

